# Inflatable dinghies



## 89480 (May 24, 2005)

Hi out there
Does anyone carry with them inflatable dinghies ( not the toy ones, but the ones that can take an outboard). Down the south of france there seemed to be several pootling about, and some must have come from the campsite.
Cheers,
any advice welcomed


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have one of these I can recommend as an unbeatable compromise between storage volume, weight and performance/ fun, whether rowing, sailing or under power:

Henshaw Tinker Foldaway RIB 
http://tinyurl.com/4x8ys
http://www.tinker.co.uk/html/foldaway.htm 
http://www.tinkerinflatables.com/models.htm 
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/Boat/

Dave


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Whilst I agree with your view of the Tinker the only downside is, in my opinion the excesive cost. Due to this and wanting a pure sailer anyway I went for an inflatable catamaran of similar proportions, made by Campari, known as the Catapult. This has two inflatable floats the rest being made from wood or aluminium with main and jib sails. very competative price though, under £200 at the time and reduces to a carry bag size of 18"x18"x4'long.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I have a Yamaha YAM 300 S inflatable with a 9.9 hp Yamaha engine. 
It takes 2 adults + 2 kids easily .. it will plane with 2 adults.. great fun .. we have used it on lakes, rivers, canals and the open sea in France.. highly recommended.

http://www.yamaha-motor.co.uk/products/marine/Inflatables/product_segments.jsp 
\

Jim 8)


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

we carry one with us. It is not capable of carrying an outboard. At least not at the moment but I do plan to make some mods and use a small electric outboard eventually.
It is a 4 person and takes a few mins to blow up but folds down and out of the way,
we have an electric blower for it this year which takes a lot of the effort out of blowing it up. and we have used it on the sea lochs and inland lochs of Scotland for the last 3 years.
Terrific fun. and we have just got an old jet boat wet jet 432 [needs some work] which we hope to have with us too next year. 
[ideal-- i can stick them two in the boat and tow it out with the JB  
did I mention bringing them back in :wink: ]
Roi


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

that inflatable catamaran sounds good Paulway, any photos or websites.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.maritiemeveilingen.nl/index.php?optie=details&id=297


----------



## 95894 (Jul 29, 2005)

*need to clean glasses*

I just read inflatable caravan .. roi .......wishfull thinking...sorry


----------



## 88887 (May 10, 2005)

We've been thinking of buying a Sevylor inflatable kayak for quite some time.

They're rugged and stand up to an awful lot of crap. You can use them in white water too, which would be handy if we were remotely adventurous.

Thinking about a package which involves two SVX100s (think that's the right one) with paddles and lifejackets for £600 all in.

Trying not to smart over the fact you can get the kayaks for $300 each in the States!!! Rip-off Britain, etc etc.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Before I bought my Tinker RIB I seriously considered this:
http://www.porta-bote.com/rvmounting.html
but seeing it in the flesh I didn't like the cheap US construction.

I remember seeing a brilliant humorous video of a Grandpa being "eaten" by one of these boats. If anyone remembers this and has a link, I'd be grateful.

Stavros, I guess it all depends on what you are prepared to pay, whether you'd like the option of sail as well, etc.

Dave
Edit - this is an interesting inflatable for £290 and capable of taking a 3.5hp motor or sail rig:
http://www.shipstore.com/SS/HTML/SEV/SEVSVX2020.html


----------



## 89480 (May 24, 2005)

thanks everyone. Dont think i can stretch to the expensive ones tho' they look terrific - have to start scanning the free-ads and ebay etc


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

That was a good and quick find Dave I was trying to find some phot's of mine to scan, but that site shows it very well. Despite how it looks it is stable, quick and immense fun. It can be sailed by a novice in no time at all. Real value for money, look at the starting price on that site, albeit used!
I have sailed mine on Lake Garda (Italy), Lake Constance (Germany), Ossiachersea (Austria) as well as off the coast and up the rivers of Essex, I would never have done the Foreign lakes with my ordinary boat!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Stavros, be aware if you are considering using an inflatable down in the Gulf, that the swell out in the middle is quite uncomfortable, and can easily swamp a small boat. Do be careful

Regards Dave


----------



## 89480 (May 24, 2005)

thanks for the advice ref the swell - knowing us we would skirt around about 50 metres from the beach!!!


----------



## ssbon (Sep 26, 2010)

*Campari catapult catamaran*

hi i know this is a old thread but im trying to message paulway about the Campari catapult catamaran if any one knows him please ask him to get in touch thanks steve


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

What like mine, 40 knots + with a 130hp Yamaha outboard.

A bit of swell wont bother you in this..


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Never trust divers - single engine boat in a swell of any size - good luck. (ex RNLI driver)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aultymer said:


> Never trust divers - single engine boat in a swell of any size - good luck. (ex RNLI driver)


Rubbish.


----------

